# أجهزة الحماية للشيلرات



## م0 عادل هاشم (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسأل عن أجهزة الحماية فى التبريد والتكييف عموما وخصوصا فى الشيلرات
مثال high pressure switsh , low pressure switsh وخلافه
مكانهم فى الدائرة
واحتمالات عملهم

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (9 يونيو 2009)

أفيدونى أرجوكم .


----------



## مهندس شاهين (9 يونيو 2009)

اخي العزيز هناك اجهزه سيطره كثيره في منظومات الجلر وخاصه الحديثه منها اجهزه السيطره على الضغط ودرجه الحراره والتيار وعند عدم توفر الماء في ابراج التبريد بالأضافه الى high pressure switsh حيث يوجد بين خط الدفع وال cond.ويعمل على قطع التيار الكهربائي بخاصيه التحسس ويوجد ال low pressure switsh في جزء ال evap.


----------



## q23 (14 يونيو 2009)

high pressure 
عند وصول ضغط خط الطرد الى 410-425 PSI في الفريون R-22 في الفريون 134a 
275-290 PSI يعمل على فصل الدائرة الكهربائية

low pressure
عند وصول ضغط السحب الى 20 psi يعمل على فصل الدائرة الكهربائية



هذا الاجهزة يتم تركيبها كهربائيأ على الاشارة الخارجة من الكنترول على التوالي (الفاز الخارج من الريليه الخاص بالكنترول) حيث اذا مرت الاشارة بالتلامسات هذه الاجهزة وكانت مغلقة تصل الى ملف الكتانتور ويودي الى تولد مجال مغناطيسي يؤدي الى جذب التلامسات الخاصة به و ذلك يؤدي الى توصيل الكهرباء الى الضاغط


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 يونيو 2009)

من اهم الاشياء هم 
1- مقياس الضغط العالى ومقياس الضغط المنخفض ويكونوا الاثنين عند خط السحب والطرد للكباس والريسيت لهم فى لوحة الكنترول للتشيلر 
2- انتى فريز وهو اذا حدث تجمد عند خط السحب او الطرد للكباس او فى المبخر ويكون الريسيت له ايضا فى لوحة الكنترول الموجوده للتشيلر 
3- وجود الفلو سويتش وهو اذا توقفت المياه عن دخول او الخروج من الشيلر فانة يوقف الشيلر تماما


----------



## q23 (14 يونيو 2009)

phase failure relay
هو عبارة عن جهاز يعمل على التحقق من الكهرباء الداخلة الى الشيلر ويعمل على فصل الكهرباء في الحالات التالية:
ارتفاع-انخفاض الفولتية 
عكس احدى الفازات الثلاثة (R S T) 
فقد احدى الفازات الثلاثة

pump inter lock
هو تلامس N.O يتم تركبيه على كنتاتور الخاص بالمضخة و ظيفته التحقق من عمل المضخة
مع الشيلر و عندما يكون الكنتاتور بوضع NO يصبح التلامس الراكب عليه بوضع إغلاق و بالتالي الفاز الخارج من الكنترول سوف يمر في هذا التلامس ويعود اليه مرة اخرى و عندها سيفهم الكنترول ان المضخة تعمل


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (15 يونيو 2009)

أشكر الجميع على المرور
ولكنى ياجماعة أعرف كل ذلك
ولكن أريد أن أعرف متى يرتفع الضغط فيفصل الهاى
ومتى ينخفض فيفصل اللو
أى ما هى الأسباب أو المؤشرات التى عندما نرى الهاى أو اللو فاصلين يتم استنتاجها ومعالجتها
أرجو الإفادة


----------



## مهندس محمود ناجى (16 يونيو 2009)

مبدئياً شرح ممتاز والاحسن لويترجم الكلام على رسمة كنترول مبسطة


----------



## موفق محمد علي (19 يونيو 2009)

لسلام عليكم ارجوا لتفضل بتزويدي مخطط كهربائي ( wairing daigram) للسبلت نوع LG 2 TON


----------



## بسيوني حسن (19 يونيو 2009)

الله ينور عايزين توضيح اكثر في هذا المجال لان القليل من يعرفة ولي سؤالفي هذا المجال وهو عن فكرة عمل السلونيد في دائرة الشيلر وارجو الاجابة بسرعة


----------



## essam abu soma (22 يونيو 2009)

يفصل الهاى عند وجود سدد فى الدائره او ان شبكة الكندنسر تكون متسخه وبها غبار كثير او الفلتر مسدو وغير ذلك كثير


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (5 أغسطس 2009)

يا اخى الهاى برشر يفصل عند ارتفاع الضغط بسبب مثلا اتساخ الكوندنسر او توقف عمل مراوحه
اما اللو برشر بسبب سدد او نقص شحنه وهناك عوارض اخرى بس دول اكثر حاجه ومن الاخر 
والى عايز اكتر اميلى [email protected]


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (5 أغسطس 2009)

السولونيد موجود بالدائره لكى يفصل الشيلر بامب داون يعنى يخزن الشحنه
وكده انتا بتحافظ على الكباس من عدم رجوع سائل وكذلك امبير بدء التشغيل يقل


----------



## lolly_guy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اسئل عن ضغط الراجع للاجهزة لماذا دائم يكون بحدود 60-65 لماذا؟


----------



## شهدشهد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرأ على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## معتز الامير (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اساتذتنا الافاضل بالنسبه لمتحسس هاي برشر الي هو جهاز حمايه يوضع في منضومه التبريد الغايه منه حمايه الضاغط يوضع هذا الجهاز على خط الدفع يتحسس ارتفاع الضغط داخل خط الدفع ويكون الملامس خاصته بالوضعيه الاعتياديه نورمل اكلوز عند زياده الضغط في هذا الخط ويكون هذا الارتفاع عادتا بسبب انسداد في المنضومه يكون جزئي او كلي مما يجعل المتحسس يقطع الدئره الكهربائيه لكونتكتر التشغيل الخاص بالضاغط. ام بالنسبه لجهاز الحمايه اللو برشر فيربط على خط السحب ويكون ملامساته بوضعيه النورمل اوبن (عند شحن الجهاز بالغاز يجب تجطيل اللو برشر) واجبه الاساسي تحسس كميه الغاز الموجوده بالجهاز وعند حدوث اي تسريب بامنضومه يتحسس هذا الجهاز الانخفاض بالضغط الحاصل وبالتالي يقطع الدوره الكهربائيه الخاصه بالضاغط لحمايته من العمل من دون غاز


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع مهم و يحتاج ذوي الخبرة ان يتكرموا و يدلو بدلوهم 
و اعتقد ان الموضوع محتاج دراسة و الله المستعان عليها


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (30 يناير 2010)

الاسباب التى يفصل عندها قاطع الوقاية من انخفاض الضغط كثيرة منها :-
1- أن تقل شحنة فريون الدائرة عن الضغط المضبوط عليه القاطع
2- أن يقل تدفق المياه فى الشيلر ( كأن تدور الطلمبة عكس اتجاه دورانها )
3- ان تفصل مروحة الوحدة الداخلية فى الوحدات المنزلية 
4- ان يكون المبخر متسخ او يوجد مانع لوصول الهواء اليه
5- ان يكون الفلتر متسخ فى الوحدات المنزلية
ان تقل درجة الحرارة الخارجية عن الدرجة المناظرة للضغط المضبوط عليه القاطع

اما عن اسباب فصل قاطع االوقاية من زيادة الضغط فايضا كثيرة منها : -
1-ان تكون كفاءة برج التبريد ضعيفة 
2- ان تدور مروحة برج التبريد عكس اتجاه دورانها او ان ينقطع السير الخاص بها
3- ان يكون معدل الترسيب كبير ويكون المكثف به ترسبات واملاح كثيرة 
4- ان تدور طلمبة التكثيف عكس اتجاه دورانها 
هذا للوحدات الكبيرة اما عن الوحدات المنزلية 
توقف مروحة المكثف 
اتساخ المكثف 
ارتفاع درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط اكثر مما مصمم عليه الجهاز
وجود عائق لتهوية المكثف


----------



## رامى زياده (22 فبراير 2010)

طيب فى حالة الفريون 22 الضغط العالى بيفصل عند 350 ولا 425 psi


----------



## nashmee (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا.
اخوكم المهندس نبيل
بخصوص تساؤل الاخ الكريم عادل .اولا يعمل الهاي برشر على حمايه الضاغط من الارتفاع الزائد لضغط مركب التبريد والذي يتجاوز اكثر من 450psi فما فوق
ثانيا يعمل ال لوبرشر على حماية الضاغط من انخفاظ ضغط مركب التبريد والذي ينخفض الى اقل من 20 الى 0 
psi 
مع العلم ان ما نتحدث عنه يخص وحدات التكييف فقط .
اما بالنسبه للاعطال فهيه كما يلي:
اهم اعطال ال هاي بشر
1- عطل باحدى مراوح الكوندسر
2- انسداد ب الفلتر التبريد 
3- وجود شحنه زائده بمركب التبريد 
4- تلف في صمام التمدد الذاتي 
5 - تلف ب السولونود 
6- وجود تلف ب الهاي برشر
اما اهم اعطال ال لو برشر 
1-وجود نقص في شحنة مركب التبريد 
2-تلف ب صمام التمدد الذاتي 
3-تلف في الثيرمو ستات 
4- انسداد ب فلتر التبريد
5- تلف ب السولونود 
6- وجود تلف ب ال لو برشر 

وشكرا لكم حميعا .


----------



## خادم محمد (24 مارس 2010)

1- circuit breaker for compressor 
2- circuit breaker for cond fan motor 
3- external overload for compressor 
4- external over load for condenser fan motor 
5- main disconnect switch 
6- water folow switch 
7- high pressure switch ( std almpost companies ))
8- low pressure switch ( std almpst companies ) 
9- phase failure relay 
10- heater tape around cooler 
11- on off switch 
12- automatic or manulal pump down


----------



## mhmdkreem (15 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مستريورك (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## madinahssan (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ​اخي عندي سؤال بسيط مدي ري اعطاني رسم شيلرات وموزعات عواء تحتوي علي 3 شيلر +3 طلمبات ​9AHU (GROUND FLOOR)+2AHU(FIRST FLOOR+3PUMP(2 OPERATE+1 STANDBY+3 CHILLER)​ومحتاج رسمة كنترول للتحكم فيها بس ما اعطاني المزيد هل الشيلر بيأتي لوحة تشغيل خاصه به وعليه عمل لوحة ربط بينهم وماذا تنصحني للاخذ في الاعتبار ام يريد عمل دائره لكل شيلر وهل يفضل PLC  ؟ وهذا ايميلي ​ 

[EMAIL="[email protected]"]MADINAHSSAN@YAHOO.COM[/EMAIL]


----------



## mechanic power (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## elmatador moha (11 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اسلام فوزى حبيب (20 مارس 2011)

*فائدة السولونيد*

اخى العزيز




فائدة السولونيدهو فصل خط سائل مركب التبريد وبزلك ينخفض الضغط ويفصل lo بليشر


----------



## اسلام عمار (22 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خي


----------



## ahmadhuseen (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يا احلا معندسين بالدنيا جد انا استفدت من هذه المعلومة


----------



## عمرو2011 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد وظيفه الفلوسوتش


----------



## خالد محمود محمد (23 نوفمبر 2011)

•	مفتاح التدفق ( فلوسوتش ) flow switch :-
جهاز يركب بشبكة مياه التشيلر المركزية باتجاه خط ( خروج الماء ) حيث انه مجهز بريشة 
( صفيحه ) يتم وضعها في مسار المائع داخل الأنبوب ويعطي إشارة حول وجود تدفق للمائع أو عدمه , ففي حالة توقف الماء عن السريان بسبب توقف طلمبات المياه عن العمل أو لأي سبب أخر مثل قلة ضغط الماء , فان ريشة المفتاح تظل ثابتة وبالتالي تقوم بفصل تلامسه مما يؤدي إلي توقف وحدة الشيلر بأكملها عن العمل لحين إزالة العطل وبذلك نحمي الكولر ونضمن عدم تكون ثلج داخل الكولر الأمر الذي قد يؤدي إلي حدوث انفجار به وتلفه وبالتالي حدوث تسريب ( تسريب وسيط التبريد أو اختلاطه بالماء )


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## ahmed_kotb (19 نوفمبر 2014)

عند حدوث ارتفاع الضغط فى خط الطرد يبدا الضغط فى الارتفاع بالتالى يقوم الهاى بريشر بالفصل واضاء لمبه اى كان اللون دليل على ارتفاع الضغط
اما فى حالة اللو برشر يحدث تسريب او سدد فى الدائرة فيبدا اللو برشر بالفصل واضاء لمبه خاصه باللو دليل على فصل اللو برشر
ملحوظة هامه فى اللشيلر كل دائرة لها هاى وللو خاص بكل دائره اما الانتى فريز فهو لكلتا الدائرتين هو والفلوسوتش اى عوامة المياه الداخله للشيلر


----------



## ahmed_kotb (19 نوفمبر 2014)

الله ينور عليك يا استاذ /خالد بس الflow swith بيركب على الدخول للكويل ويوجد وسيله ثانيه بس فى الاداء العوامه احسن وهو الانتى فريز ودائما يكون مضبط على 5 درجات مئويه انا حصل فى الشكره اللى انا شغال فيها العطل ده بس كان السبب فيه واحد كهرباء لما العوامه فصلت عمل عليها كوبر غيرنا كباس والكويل


----------



## meto101 (20 فبراير 2015)

الله يبارك فيكم يا شباب ..الموضوع دة مهم جدا ..


----------

